# Fhb's At The Wheels Striper Tourney..



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

They made Rodwatcher take a lie detector test along with all runners up and the "bag limit winner" OBX ROOKIE.. RW'S fish wieghted in at 33-4.. Mongo took second place,and Rusty Hook's placed second with bag limit size,and fish were still a breathin...  That guy was a piece a work.. He caught those two this mornin at about 5:00,along with 3 others,that he culled.. As scarse as fish and spots were he was movin from spot to spot cullin fish,don't know if'n anyone else woulda had those kinda kahoonas.. 

Ole RW wuz a grinnin like a Jackarse eatin briers,as he put that 3 grand check in his pocket...  

One h#ll of a good time had by all.. One of the inferno blanks and a slv30 was won by the Baitwaster.. One of the other inferno blanks was won by Crawfish,but ya had to be there to get it.. Nsearchfordrum asked "Can't I get it for him and give it to him later?" Anouncer,Rob,said "Ya have ta be here ta get it". So he went to the next name,guess who??? Yeap you got it Nsearchfordrum won the inferno... Rob was questioning whether there was some kinda "Asian Connection" goin on...  

Thanks to both Tommys,Skid, and Rob for one [email protected] of a tourney..  

PS I'm sure Tommy will elaborate on the amount caught and number in tourney. I think it was about 30 caught and 230 that entered..


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

I heard there was a breeze  keep things chilly. I bet that was fun though.


----------



## edwkrm (Dec 4, 2005)

*rusty hooks*

hes a good man and a heck of a fisherman. he knows how the fish are ,,,always thought he was part fish. he must have done a heck of a job to pull this one off,,,,my hat off to him


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Great jobs guys!!!!! Wish I coulda made it, actually I could have if I knew what the weather was going to be like this weekend. Monty asked me to work this weekend and ended up cancelling both days due to the weather.


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeh what a day it has been...

Thanks to all you guys...This wasn't possible without ya...

I do think there was a conspiracy with the PandS'ers..

The "Asian Connection" is like the Mafia..Them Boys get what they want"...

Sorry Crawfish...Next time I suggest you get outta bed..

To Rodwatcher and OBXRookie..all I can say is ..WOW..The wifes are never going to give ya crap again,about fishin...They are happy you came home with some more X-MAS money..

There was 23 fish registered,though we know more were caught and 232 people partook in the event..


This was nothing...WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR...

I am taking a much needed nap..I'll get some pics up later...Fish Militia


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Sounds like*

A real great time. I wish I could have been there, Someday!!!!!!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*Tha early bird gets tha worm*

Tommy...Rob..and all tha sponsers and all those that I gotta fish with...I had a blast.

Most fun I had.


BTW...Ryans's got the colors and rod dimensions....got "Asian Connectoin " gettin written on the rod ....FM....no conspiracy...it's tha Power of the B/L's


Congrats to tha winners....only wishin I was 500 yards more South  ...Be down in 2 weeks ta pick up the rod and check out a couple of holes I marked 


Again....thanks fer a fantasic weekend....can't wait till next year


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

> Congrats to tha winners....only wishin I was 500 yards more South


 Ya were,just>>>*no rod in hand,just a bl can..*


----------



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

*Dd*

thanks for the reports........JS


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

jerseysalt said:


> thanks for the reports........JS


 Glad to..  Ya shoulda came down,it was a great time,with lots of good fishermen having a great time.. Mostly pulling in spineys,but all in all a not a bad tourney..


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Awesome event:*

I think Rob (Fishing Militia) and the rest did a great job with the tourny. I thought it was a first class event. The sweatshirt is aint too shabby either!! I have to say OBXRookie's fishes were the largest that I've witnessed in my 5 years of fishing. That really made it worthwhile for my weekend.

Yeah, I thought it was pretty funny when NTKG won his sand spikes (real nice), then Teo's name, and finally Al's name got called in that order.

Have to admit I could'nt keep my eyes off the infernos as I wanted to pimp up my rod collections. But congrats to Al and forgot the other person who won it.

Finally, I had the chance to see some faces that I have heard so many times. Folks like Ryan White and Tommy Wheeler, the "Fishing Machine" Militia (nice talking to you Rob, uh, please make the change the red background, LOL). Also some of the VA guys (Cdog, NTKG, Chris Storrs, OBXRookie, and Newsjeff).

Anyway, can't wait for next year..Ok, I'm going to kiss my bed now!!!


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Great Tourny, Had a blast. Already looking forward to the next one.

Congrats to Rodwatcher and the rest of the winners.

Walt


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

That's the kinda of luck that I've had all year round. I'm hoping 2006 I can catch a fish or 2. We didn't know what time was the drawing, oh well...  

congrats to all the winners...


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks for all the kind words on the win and the fish, I had a awesome time! Good to meet everyone from the boards. I to, can’t wait for next year, it should be a blast. I wanted to give a big thanks to the tournament host, all of you did a great job planning and setting things up, I know you all put in lots of long hours and days making this happen and it showed! Hats of to all of you for putting this event together!


----------



## BaitWaster (Jan 8, 2004)

Been wild since I got back home. Had the Raleigh SW Club December banquet tonight and as Prez was pretty nutty from 2 yesterday when I got home until 10 tonight especially after playing hooky and fishing the tourney instead of spending the weekend winding up details.  

The Club has run a king mack tourney for 21 years and I’ve worked maybe 15 of the tourneys. I have a little background as to what it takes to pull one beasts off.

The tournament was great and for a 1st tournament it was in a word – awesome!! 

In running a tournament, you have control over everything but the weather and the fish and you hope you’ve thought of everything. You hope you’ve got enough volunteers workers, you hope someone doesn’t try to pull a fast one & cheat, you hope a little glitch doesn’t pop up & someone starts bashing the tourney on the WWW, etc., etc., etc., etc.

Tommy & Rob and the many helper bees have created a fun tourney, a super value and a tourney I hope is around for a long, long time. I'm sure, God willing, I’ll be fishing it. (can you put in a Horn Dog catagory?  )

Again, unless you’ve worked one of these things you have no idea what it takes and, from the time I walked into tourney headquarters and saw the signage, I was extremely impressed.

You guys & gals that fished the tourney, make sure you thank the sponsors at every turn for their participation. Sponsorships are the key to keeping the entry fees reasonable and the payout sweet! 

In our king mack tourney, the entry fees go back to cover expenses with 85% going into the payout to the anglers. Sponsorships allowed us to clear $35K this year to go toward Take A Kid Fishing, Eckerd’s Youth Alternatives, a nice scholarship for a grad student in marine science and a bunch of other causes. 

Again, super job Tommy, Rob and all those associated in pulling this tourney off. 

And congrats to Team Old Fart ‘poon fishing teammate, Rodwatcher, for the win. Purty work, Jimmy!! !!! 

Ditto to the "Rookie". Might need to come with a new handle.  

Oh yea, winning the Inferno & the Grand Wave won’t bad either!!


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanks Bait Waister,

Tommy,the Crew and I appreciate your comments...

We are thinking of retiring and becoming Tourny Consoultants.. 

Yes please...Think of our sponsors on all levels..please..

This Tourny could not have offered what we did without them..Carhartt took a major chance with a first year tourny and donated roughly 17,000 dollars in sweatshirts..I will never forget that and they will always have my support,along with all the sponsors...

BW,

I hope you enjoy that SMOKIN HOT door prize...
A Carbon Fiber Inferno,SHV-30,and a Gift Certificate for a Rod Wrap...I am shocked you weren't mugged in the parking lot 

Thanks for your comments....The Militia


----------



## roam (Dec 15, 2003)

hey BW...any advice for me...headed that way tomorrow for a few days...sent you an email here and on NCWATERMAN...pm/email me if you get a chance...thanks


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

I'd like to add thanks to everyone who put this most awesome tourney on, too!

For a first year gig, y'all surely ran it like you've been doing it all along. Purty work!

Can't wait till next year!


----------



## BaitWaster (Jan 8, 2004)

Jeff, no fish for me other than forty eleven spineys. I actually think most of the fish were caught (from folks I knew) maybe an hour before sunrise to 7-8 am and 4-6 PM - note that did coincide with a rising/high tide as well. 

After dark the horn dogs moved in. Bunker head slowed 'em down but not completely. 

In hindsight, I probably should have gone to plugging - tho I'm pretty clueless when it comes to this. 

Should only get better in the upcoming weeks. 

Catch 'em up.

Check your PMs


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Ditto*

on the most excellent tourny.

Had a great time, fished hard, plenty of doggies, but that was it for me. Glad I got the chance to meet folks and put faces with names.

Sorry I didn't get chance to stop by Wilber's- maybe next year.

Caught up with inferno Al (lucky SOB) and rest of Asian connection- saw a few familiar faces from P.S.Y.C.O. Club- Freddrum and his better half,Patricia and Dr. Bubba.

Also met High cap 56, Shooter,and a few others.

Congrats on the tourny FM and crew- looking forward to the next one


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I just cant say enough words of praise for Rob and Tommy in putting together a top notch contest and you can count on me being there next year *that ought to scare a few off*
Congrads to all the winners, Rookie and Rodwatcher the beer is on yall next trip 
It was my pleasure to meet some of the old faces and a lot of the old names to place with the new faces from the boards. now if someone could come up with a Doggie dance to keep them suckers away


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> Ya were,just>>>no rod in hand,just a bl can..


Maybe talking on a cell phone helps catch fish?  
Maybe I'll get two of them there phones for next year. 

Kenny, you recovered from that run ya took up the beach? Man, I didn't know you could move that fast.   

Seriously, the tourney was awesome. I can't even think of any constructive criticism. Everything went off without a hitch. 
And everyone had a blast. 
I'm with the rest, I can't wait for next year. 

Tommy and Rob, thanks for all your hard work. And Tommy, thanks for looking out for us surf guys first and foremost. Wheels Reels has a very bright future ahead of it. I can see you guys branching out to the boat and freshwater world with your products. Yeah, that's where the money will be made. But you thought of the surf and plankers first. And for that, I can't thank you enough. 

When you guys go public, I want in on the IPO.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Newsjeff said:


> Maybe talking on a cell phone helps catch fish?
> Maybe I'll get two of them there phones for next year.
> 
> Kenny, you recovered from that run ya took up the beach? Man, I didn't know you could move that fast.
> ...



well said buddy


----------

